

YouTube only needs one spam flag to remove a video - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/37118/40

======
mikecane
I don't think this is true. I've flagged several videos as spam -- they were
re-uploads of other videos to capture ad fees -- and have never seen a single
one of them removed. The speed of this takedown is probably a coincidence.

EDIT: Typo fix.

SECOND EDIT: Go read this, if you missed it here on HN:

The choices are fake and the truth is all made up [http://danshipper.com/the-
choices-are-fake-and-the-truth-is-...](http://danshipper.com/the-choices-are-
fake-and-the-truth-is-all-made-up)

